# Problem Mit Buffed.de (IE7.0)



## Tassy (1. Juni 2007)

Hiii
Ich habe ein Problem mit dieser Seite und keiner anderen, wenn ich z.b auf ein Topic hier im Forum klicke öffnet sich ein kleines Pop-Up Fenster das beeinhaltet [out of Memory line:3] . Also an der Hardware liegt es nicht. Ich habe dieses Problem auch nur hier auf buffed.de ... Ich benutze IE 7.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Netspark (2. Juni 2007)

Habs mit dem IE 6.0 auch... werd ma Firefox testen...

Firefox zeigt das Problem nicht... offensichtlich hat der IE einen begrenzten Skriptspeicher... daher die Fehlermeldung... naja, eben Firefox nutzen, wenn der IE meint, er müsse jetzt rumstressen....


----------



## Tassy (2. Juni 2007)

Dachte schon ich wäre der einzige mit diesem Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..aber gibt es eine Einstellung beim IE wo man den Skriptspeicher erweitern kann?!?


----------



## eMJay (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo 

Hab auch das Problem oder so was ähnliches. Sobald ich Firefox auf mache und die Buffed seite läuft, wird der Arbeitspeicher langsam von Firefox voll gemacht, bis WoW nicht mehr spielbar ist. (So zwischen 2-6fps, einmal hab ich nur alle 2 Min ein neues Bild gehabt.) Es passiert auch nur mit der Buffed-Seite. Da hilft immer nur ein Neustart, falls ich endlich nach 10 Min oder so aus WoW rauskomme. 
Bei mir erscheint die Meldeung mit "out of memory" nicht. Aber im Taskmanager sehe ich, dass die WoW.exe eine Speicherauslastung von nur  ca. 50000k  hat, sonst ca. 400000K. Die Speicherauslastung geht dann nach einiger zeit wieder langsam rauf.Hab aber nie solange gewartet bis ich normal spielen konnte. Also kann ich nicht sagen, ob es dann wieder geht. Dann Arbeitet auch noch die Festplatte wie Blöd.
Hab das prob an 2 PC's. Auch 2 Gildenmember haben das gleiche Prob.
Ich denke die WoW.exe wird da in den Auslagerungsspeicher geladen.


mfg Thore

Ich hoffe das Buffed-Team kann das Prob schnell lösen.


----------



## Veyilla016 (2. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo ich hab das Problem auch mit dem Memory fehler,das fing gestern bei mir aufeinmal an...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Benutze den IE Explorer 7.0 falls das hilft


----------



## TimoHH (2. Juni 2007)

Das Prob hab ich auch. Die Seite lädt allerdings normal.


----------



## Tassy (2. Juni 2007)

Veyilla016 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau dieses Fenster ist das!!!
Haben wohl ziemlich viele das Problem


----------



## Takuto (2. Juni 2007)

Bei mir das Selbe, auf beiden Rechnern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2007)

Huhu,

das Problem ist uns bekannt, das tritt merkwürdigerweise seit Gestern auf. B3N kümmert sich bereits darum.


----------



## Tassy (2. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank, weil auf dauer ist das viel schlimmer wie Pop-Up Werbung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2007)

Tassy schrieb:


> Vielen Danke Weil auf dauer ist das viel schlimmer wie Pop-Up Werbung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann leider keine Aussage treffen, wie lange das dauern wird - da, die genaue Ursache erst analysiert werden muss. Wahrscheinlich am Montag.


----------



## Fàtálity (3. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> das Problem ist uns bekannt



Das kenn ich doch ihrgendwoher xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Meistertaure (4. Juni 2007)

Falls es hilft, ich habe seid eingen Tagen auch dies Problem mit dem 
Out of Memory line: 3


----------



## B3N (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich konnte das Problem finden und beseitigen, es könnte sein das ihr euren Cache dazu noch leeren müsst, da es sich um eine ausgelagerte JavaScript-Datei handelte.

Schöne Grüße,
Benni


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2007)

Fàtálity schrieb:


> Das kenn ich doch ihrgendwoher xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sollen wir lügen und schreiben "Das ist uns aber neu  - unglaublich!" ? ;-) 
Wie B3N schreibt, ist das Problem nun behoben.


----------



## Alex214 (4. Juni 2007)

Bei mir besteht das Problem leider immernoch.


----------



## Oxilitor (4. Juni 2007)

Cache geleert? Strg + F5 drücken sollte helfen!


----------



## Alex214 (4. Juni 2007)

Hab Cache mehrmals geleert und auch Strg-F5 bringt nur temporär etwas.
Cache Größe liegt bei 50MB


----------



## Oxilitor (4. Juni 2007)

Neueste Javaversion drauf? Internet Explorer 7, sonst irgendwelche Skripts am laufen? Spyware, Viren?


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2007)

Oxilitor schrieb:


> Neueste Javaversion drauf? Internet Explorer 7, sonst irgendwelche Skripts am laufen? Spyware, Viren?



Eben getestet - keine Probleme mehr mit IE 6 und 7 auf zwei Rechnern (XP Home und Professional mit je Service Pack 2).


----------



## Eed (4. Juni 2007)

Also bei mir besteht das Problem auch nicht mehr.

WinXP Pro SP2


----------



## Alex214 (4. Juni 2007)

WinXP Pro SP2, IE7 und Java sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand.


----------



## alphaking (5. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eben getestet - keine Probleme mehr mit IE 6 und 7 auf zwei Rechnern (XP Home und Professional mit je Service Pack 2).


bei mir tritt das problem imme rnoch auf.
jedoch kommt es nicht immer, sondern nur manchmal!


----------



## funzl (5. Juni 2007)

hab ebenfalls den cache gelöscht und das problem tritt weiterhin auf. nach der fehlermeldung funktionieren keine scripte mehr auf seite. gibt stattdessen ne fehlermeldung, dass javascrapt bzw. flash-plugin nicht installiert ist. nach browser schließen und neu starten gehts wieder für ein paar klicks


----------



## Eed (5. Juni 2007)

Jo heute hatte ich den Fehler auch wieder.... aber nicht immer... das ist nur manchmal...
Und Cache habe ich geleert, neuste IE, Flash  und Java Versionen.


----------



## Xaiznah (6. Juni 2007)

Manche Firmenproxys sind ganz schön hartnäckig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falke80 (6. Juni 2007)

das hier hatte bei mir ganz gut geklappt:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;#entry92651


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2007)

Huhu,

wir haben grad festgestellt, dass das Problem leider immernoch mit dem IE 6 und 7 auf unserem WoW-Portal existiert. Wir kümmern uns darum. Das Hauptportal, WAR und HDRO dürften davon nicht betroffen sein.


----------



## alphaking (6. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> wir haben grad festgestellt, dass das Problem leider immernoch mit dem IE 6 und 7 auf unserem WoW-Portal existiert. Wir kümmern uns darum. Das Hauptportal, WAR und HDRO dürften davon nicht betroffen sein.


das ist nett!!
jo das problem tritt nur im wow bereich auf.

@zam
huhu schreiben nur mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (6. Juni 2007)

alphaking schrieb:


> @zam
> huhu schreiben nur mädchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nene "huhu" ist Neutral!

*~>Danke an die Admins die sich um dieses Problemchen kümmern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leuchtturm (7. Juni 2007)

Habe jetzt mal alles durchgeklickt wie ein Weltmeister und der Fehler tritt echt nur noch im WoW-Bereich auf!

Kann ja also nicht mehr lange dauern bis auch dieser Bereich gefixt ist!


----------



## Gramgar (14. Juni 2007)

Tja, nun nach genau 7 Tagen der letzten Meldung hat sich be mir auf jeden Fall NICHTS geändert - der Fehler kommt immer noch (auf 2 Rechner und alles aktuell).

Seid Ihr da noch dran?


----------



## Tukool (15. Juni 2007)

Habe das Problem auch immer noch, mehrere Rechner mit verschiedenen Betriebssystemen und IE Versionen.

Und wie ich grade sehe, ist die Darstellung der Visitenkarten im Forum auch immer noch hin, wenn der Name ein Sonderzeichen hat.


----------



## Raistlin-TM (17. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> wir haben grad festgestellt, dass das Problem leider immernoch mit dem IE 6 und 7 auf unserem WoW-Portal existiert.
> *Wir kümmern uns darum*.
> Das Hauptportal, WAR und HDRO dürften davon nicht betroffen sein.


und WANN wird das sein ? 
Das ist 11 Tage alt und nix bewegt sich an der Problemlösungs-Front ...
Sind die Problemlöser im Urlaub, krank oder wie ...?!

Sorrys, aber wie kommt es, das es erst sehr schnell geht und nun, wo nur noch WoW betroffen is sich nix mehr tut ? Das Prinzip des Fehlers ist bekannt und nix tut sich ...
Wäre echt toll, wenn ihr den Kram mal auf die Reihe schiebt und das nervende Fenster beseitigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Nachtrag
Es kann auch nicht das Ziel sein, das ich mein System verändere, damit mir ein Fehler nicht mehr angezeigt wird. Denn grundsätzlich haben Fehlermeldungen ihre Berechtigung und in anderen Fällen will man die auch sehen ...


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2007)

Raistlin-TM schrieb:


> und WANN wird das sein ?



Just, in diesem Moment. Es tritt irgendwie immer wieder mal auf, wenn es eigentlich schon verschwunden sein sollte. 



> Es kann auch nicht das Ziel sein, das ich mein System verändere, damit mir ein Fehler nicht mehr angezeigt wird.



Das wurde auch von unserer Stelle aus nie gefordert. Das einzige was wohl zu tun ist, sobald der Fehler vollständig ausgemerzt wurde: Browser-Cache leeren mit STRG+F5. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (24. Juni 2007)

Also der Fehler tritt bei mir nicht mehr auf, aber gaaaanz selten bei den News und Wow!!


----------



## Pomela (25. Juni 2007)

öhm... ich hatte es schon vergessen.. stimmt.. es tritt so gut wie nicht mehr auf... thx!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesar1 (15. August 2007)

bei mir war der fehler auch mal aber mitlerweile ist er verschwunden, ohne dass ich was gemacht hab ^^

(und java updaten wird euch nix bringen weil das auf der seite nirgends verwendet wird. java ist nämlich nicht gleich javascript 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------

